# Cleaning and staining a Sapele fence



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I was hoping someone here might have some suggestions for cleaning and staining a Sapele fence that is covered with lichens. The fence is only 4 years old, Sapele not having the best service life when left unfinished, as was the original intent, the wood originally being specified to be mahogany which has a much longer service life when left unfinished...but somehow the client ended up with Sapele.

The paper wasps are eating the wood’s surface as well, as you can see from their trails in the photos. 

The landscape architect suggested bleaching oil which is no longer, and the architect who designed the house has been using the newer Cabot’s Bleaching Stain/Driftwood Gray mix on several projects which has a nice look...

Any suggestions for cleaning, preparing, and staining with a semi-transparent gray stain would be greatly appreciated. It is also understood that it will need to be redone every couple of years.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I'd first pressure wash it and then use Benjamin Moore 'Clean'. Then apply 'Remove" and finally apply 'Brighten'

Apply with garden sprayer and agitate like hell with a deck scrub brush.. Repeat with Remove & Brighten. 

You might be able to get away with not using "Clean" by using "Remove" at higher concentrations. That could take two applications.

Let dry and sand with 80 grit and then 100 grit paper.

Apply one coat of Sikkens semi-translucent oil based stain.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> I'd first pressure wash it and then use Benjamin Moore 'Clean'. Then apply 'Remove" and finally apply 'Brighten'
> 
> Apply with garden sprayer and agitate like hell with a deck scrub brush.. Repeat with Brighten.
> 
> ...



No need to pressure wash first and not really recommended. Just make sure everything is wetted down first then BM restore + brighten and a scrub brush. Let dry 48 hours and knock it down with 80 grit paper.


Sikkens doesn't make an oil based semi transparent anymore either, its a water based formula.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> No need to pressure wash first and not really recommended. Just make sure everything is wetted down first then BM restore + brighten and a scrub brush. Let dry 48 hours and knock it down with 80 grit paper.
> 
> 
> Sikkens doesn't make an oil based semi transparent anymore either, its a water based formula.


I'd want to strip off the old stain. That would be "Remove" then Brighten. I've used the Restore many times and it is just a weaker concentration of 'Remove'. I use "Restore" when applying the same product again. It doesn't completely remove the old semi-translucent stain like Sikkens for instance.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> No need to pressure wash first and not really recommended. Just make sure everything is wetted down first then BM restore + brighten and a scrub brush. Let dry 48 hours and knock it down with 80 grit paper.
> 
> 
> *Sikkens doesn't make an oil based semi transparent anymore either, its a water based formula.*


That's incorrect. I used an alkyd last year and it's still sold today.

PPG rebranded Sikkens to "Sico" in Canada. Same exact product.

Description: *Sico Proluxe SRD RE* (used to be called Sikkens Proluxe SRD RE) is a one-coat, translucent exterior wood finish created for use on a wide variety of surfaces. This easy-to-use finish has excellent UV protection and allows for beautiful wood clarity.
Key Features:
One coat application makes maintenance of exterior surfaces easier
Offers a water repellant finish that provides UV protection
Transparency: Translucent
Sheen: Matte
Technology: *Solvent based*
Usage: All types of exterior wood
Recommended for: Siding, Rails, Decks, Shakes, Shingles, Fences, Docks, Outdoor Furniture, Logs
*Clean Up: Mineral Spirits*
Dry Time: (At 20º C (68º F) and 65% relative humidity)
Dries to touch in 6 hours
Dry enough for light foot traffic in 48 hours
Number of coats: 1

https://www.perfectwoodstains.ca/products/deck-stain/srd-re-wood-finish?category=undefined


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> *I'd want to strip off the old stain.* That would be "Remove" then Brighten. I've used the Restore many times and it is just a weaker concentration of 'Remove'. I use "Restore" when applying the same product again. It doesn't completely remove the old semi-translucent stain like Sikkens for instance.



Remove would work but there isn't any finish on the fencing, just grey weathered wood fiber.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> That's incorrect. I used an alkyd last year and it's still sold today.
> 
> PPG rebranded Sikkens to "Sico" in Canada. Same exact product.
> 
> ...



Not the same product! SRD RE is the reduced emissions formula. Garbage! At least in the US you can still get the regular SRD... for now...


My store has carried sikkens at least 30 years lol. Sikkens used to make a tintable alkyd based semi transparent when azko nobel owned them but now PPG has made it water based, the regular linseed oil based SRD is the 'translucent'.


https://www.perfectwoodstains.com/products/deck-stain/semi-transparent-matte-cetol-srd-semi-transpare
https://www.perfectwoodstains.com/wood-stain-colors/semi-transparent-stains


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Not the same product! SRD RE is the reduced emissions formula. Garbage! At least in the US you can still get the regular SRD... for now...
> 
> 
> My store has carried sikkens at least 30 years lol. Sikkens used to make a tintable alkyd based semi transparent when azko nobel owned them but now PPG has made it water based, the regular linseed oil based SRD is the 'translucent'.
> ...


You said they don't offer an Alkyd stain. Don't change the argument. I just proved they do!

The Sico SRD RE & Sikkens SRD RE are the same exact stain. I've had no complaints. it's still a great product.

They also sell an alkyd translucent deck stain called Sico Proluxe (Sikkens) 

Description: Sico Proluxe Premium Deck is a high-performance, translucent satin finish for exterior decks. *This alkyd high solids formulation* offers optimum protection, ultimate durability and a beautiful furniture-like finish with the simplicity of a one-product, two-coat application.
Key Features:
Minimizes cracking due to expansion and contraction of wood
Allows natural characteristic and grain of wood to show through
Creates a durable surface barrier to prevent wood from weathering
Transparency: Translucent
Sheen: Satin
*Technology: Solvent based*
Usage: All types of exterior wood
Recommended for: Decks, Lattice, Railings, Benches
Clean Up: Mineral Spirits
Dry Time: (At 25º C (77º F) and 50% relative humidity)
Dry to touch and recoat after 24 hours
Dry enough for light foot traffic in 72 hours


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> *You said they don't offer an Alkyd stain. Don't change the argument. I just proved they do!*
> 
> The Sico SRD RE & Sikkens SRD RE are the same exact stain. I've had no complaints. it's still a great product.
> 
> ...



I'm familiar with the product line, got any idea how much of their stain I sell? I meant the semi transparent stain, that used to be oil, is now a water based version. That product was a tintable product like BM328 and completely separate from 'translucent' SRD.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Arbour coat also makes a pretty good alkyd semi.. 1 and done.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions. I’m going to sample out the methods prescribed by CMN & Mr Smith, less the Remove due to there being no pre-existing finish. The lichens are extremely thick in some places so I’ll leave the pressure washing option on the table if needed...I’m not familiar with any of the products mentioned, but am curious to see how they work...

I might be leaning more towards the Aborcoat that FBK mentioned, my reservation with the Sico product is the satin sheen...I’m looking for a very dry look. I noticed that the ARBORCOAT Stain-Translucent is for hardwoods and the semi-transparent is more for softwoods, both flat, so I’m guessing the translucent is the way to go, maybe the silver gray would look nice.

I’ve got a lot of horizontal slatted privacy walls, gates, and tons more fencing not pictured. Both the customer and I like the patina and raunched-out look the wood has developed in just a few years, but my concern is the short service life of the wood without some sort of protection. 

Any other thoughts, please feel free to hit me up.


----------



## JcBailey (Feb 22, 2021)

I usually use a green oxy Fence Cleaner for such purposes. My fence has started to rot several months ago, so I had to clean it very carefully. Don't really know how to stop this rotting process, but I definitely have to find a solution. Some people recommend using pressure washing using oxalic acid. In fact, cleaning companies as https://procleaninglondon.co.uk/areas/newham also use this method of pressure washing. I hope it's going to help me because I don't have enough money to repair my fence (it's been 2 years since I built it).


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

JcBailey said:


> I usually use a green oxy Fence Cleaner for such purposes. My fence has started to rot several months ago, so I had to clean it very carefully.


Ended up bleaching/pressure washing it followed by sanding & washing everything again with oxalic acid. Client decided not to stain or oil it & allow it to weather to a silver gray, and repeat the cleaning as needed.

Before;



























After:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Looks great. Just finished up a few decks & fences myself. I've been lessening my bleach and using more sodium metasilicate for wood over the last few years. Even though most of the natural color is restored after brightening with oxalic even when I use bleach or hydroxide, I really like the look of the wood after metasilicate. 6-8oz per gallon of water, applied direct with a roof pump, followed by oxalic.


----------

